# Speed detailer



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Who won? Sorry Dom/PJ don't like the rotary really hard to get to grips with the LCD controller when you wanted to adjust the speed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Steve Huggett (Shuggett on here) won the Speed Detailer comp. It was a fantastic contest to watch and attracted a crowd throughout the day. We had a Silverline on hand for those who didn't like the LCD buttons on the Spin Doc, so not sure whether you had a go with that instead, Clive? Dan and Brad did a great job running it.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

has a enthusiastic amateur who was roped in to fill the number's ,i really enjoyed myself,but there was a massive gap between me and steve in the semi-final.

well done steve


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Didnt realise the silverline was available for use, thought it was just for cleaning the pads. 

First time ive used a digital machine, quite liked it to be honest, took a little getting used to but the weight and balance of it was nice.


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bugger defo would have used that, ask for the matika they cleaned the pads with but was told the rules was the rules. Think Paul from KDS was under the same impression, oh well next year it's mine!!!


----------

